# OK we're all pissed....so what?



## drackore (Oct 18, 2013)

The Clinton decision shouldn't really surprise any of you. Military members get kicked out in shame at the least, put in prison at the worst. Her husband commits adultery and lies about it. He gets off (pun intended) scott free, but military members that did/do the same - severe punishments.

BTW - when I say military members, I talk about enlisted and junior officers. Senior and Flag officers skate just as much as the political trash we hear about day in and day out.

Anyways, for years I hear people like us gripe and gripe and bitch and moan. So what? Is that doing any good? Obviously not.

So what do we do about it?

I read a lot here about what you all will do to "hunker down" when SHTF. Would you actually fight?

My current oath "support and defend the Constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic" - when does that ACTUALLY apply? Who makes that call? Obama? Carney? LOL - I don't think so.

When do we say "enough is enough" and physically DO SOMETHING? 

FYI - before you say "vote" - the last election for Congress, with historically low approval ratings got historically HIGH reelection rates. Figure that one out.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't give up having discussions with people to try an educate them, just to make a few good points may be all it take to bring them back from the dark side. I'm not giving up,and I will not stop praying....


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

When is the time you ask? The events pick the time. When they finally overstep a line in which people will act. It will be different for different people and groups. This more often leads to more line crossing.

Think of the Bundy Ranch issue....they hit a point, confiscation of cattle, that the Bundys said NO....this lead to an Armed effort by BLM to force the issue....This lead to many groups coming to his aid armed and temporaily forcing a stand down. Had it led to a shooting event, it would have lead to more lines being crossed...

Just as the cops do nothing when Black Lives Matter (the other BLM) riot and plunder and attack, they pick the time to act in order to avoid, crossing lines. They will try the same with Guns and magazines, etc... hit you many on one in order to hide the movement in the lines.... But it will come, and only States can save that from happening.

So how do I prepare, I prep and I watch lines....and I know which one is my red line in the sand and how I will respond. I suggest you find your red line and think about how you will respond, or you'll simply be another right wing terrorist arrested or gunned down.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing I can do about what is happening in this country - politically, socially, morally. I'm not going to get all worked up over something that is beyond my control.

This country collectively turned its back on God, and now will pay the price.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is absolutely nothing I can do about what is happening in this country - politically, socially, morally. I'm not going to get all worked up over something that is beyond my control.
> 
> This country collectively turned its back on God, and now will pay the price.


Somehow I didn't come here to hear you spout a fatalistic approach rpd. I'll give you another day, perhaps something shall happen that will tick you off enough to act. JMHO.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is absolutely nothing I can do about what is happening in this country - politically, socially, morally. I'm not going to get all worked up over something that is beyond my control.
> 
> This country collectively turned its back on God, and now will pay the price.


Much as many would like to argue, . . . RPD is right on the money with his statement.

What he did not continue with, . . . I will.

There is nothing I can do TODAY about what is happening, . . . except maybe lend some moral support, . . . $$$, . . . and a yard for signs, . . . to the candidates of my choice. I cannot arrest the Hildabeast, imprison the lyin African, or put our rapist ex president in the prison where he belongs.

BUT, . . . maybe tomorrow, . . . they will come down my driveway, . . . attempting to confiscate my rights, . . . under the constitution I swore to uphold and defend. I will be able to do something then, . . . and if you never hear from me on this board again, . . . I'll be inside the gates, . . . c'mon up.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Within the 4 corners of my property abortion is illegal, guns are allowed, you can pray openly to the deity of your choice and a capitol offense will receive the death penalty.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Within the 4 corners of my property abortion is illegal, guns are allowed, you can pray openly to the deity of your choice and a capitol offense will receive the death penalty.


There are many fleas on a dog, perhaps you should engrave your name upon the stones if you wish them to tell your tales to future generations. Only the rocks live forever.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Timothy McVeigh thought he was right in attacking what he perceived as a tyrannical government.
The revolution he hoped for did not start.

Just a thought.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very good outline of the problem we are facing. Creative soulutions seem to be the issue at hand. Whatcha got?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Problem is wide speed support. Your easily squashed like a bug when acting alone or small group. Only when a large group is present do you have a real chance. Effective resistance only occurs when one has nothing to loose or you or your family will die anyway in my opinion.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

What we need to do is band together and reintroduce those values that we've lost along the way. There are good people in all the generations living today, in every level of social economic status, in every state and every city. Whats wrong is we've lost our way in a sea of political correctness and profit margins. The result is we have no values, no spine, and no middle class.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yall are crazy peeple. When Texas seceedes yet again another time we are taking the Red States along too. Kindly dont be so gloomy. It will be fun for all.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We'll know when. No need to war game it with hypothetical's for all to see.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The white house petition was over 82k signatures when I signed. Not a big fan of signing those but this one was worth it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

WOW
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...-pursuant-18-usc-641-793-794-798-952-and-1924

I signed a few hours ago - now its 102k. Someone is BLOWING THAT THING UP and now the white house has to respond HA HA


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go..the unwashed peasants are coming with the torches..hoes..and pitchforks looking for Dr. Frankenstein and his demonic cohorts.one of these days. Hopefully soonish. It aint going to be a day on the beach.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Meaningless.
Obama will not even see it. If he does, he won't care.
The "little people" do not mean squat to the Democratic Party. Maybe 60 years ago, but that time is long gone.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Can't speak for all Texicans but...all my house are waiting for is our dearly beloved Gov'nor to give us a high sign on where we need to muster up at...if he has extra .22 or thirty thirty it woud come in handy Hopefully he realizes some of the old fat guys cant do much jogging. We have a bunch of SS pheasant loads.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Meaningless I disagree. It means something to me. The number is close to 125,000 now just a few hours later. So glad there are some decent people left.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Some people fight in different ways. We do not send our boys to public school because of the bovine fecal manner that is taught and the restrictions on free speech, such as being able to say a prayer before a meal. We grow and raise our own food because of the crap that is being sold as nutritious food. We don't buy into the latest and greatest anything. We watch very limited television. 

If people would stop supporting these large corporations and start supporting small business owners and local farmers I believe it would have a huge impact. 

Hit them where it hurts, the money! Write to your congressmen, senators and let them know how you feel about things. However, don't threaten them.

STAND UP FOR YOUR BELIEFS. TEACH YOUR CHILDREN AND GRANDCHILDREN RIGHT FROM WRONG. 

The only way things will change is if we can teach the next generation some morals and respect. Teach people about being self sufficient, teach them about God, teach them virtues, teach them about how to take care of themselves. My family and I have helped 6 families put in gardens this year. I am teaching them about food preservation and the proper way to tend their gardens, from beginning to the end of the season. Talk to people, that is how I found the families that wanted to grow gardens but didn't have the slightest idea how. 

Teach someone how to shoot and then hunt. Share your knowledge! Talk, talk, talk, don't stop talking.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The only thing to do @ this point is to " LOCK & LOAD " wait tell the SHTF . Then have at it .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The sheeple, on their own, fat and happy with government handouts, will never act on their own. The face of change will come and it will be forced. Be prepared, Be aware. The storm comes.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Problem is wide speed support. Your easily squashed like a bug when acting alone or small group. Only when a large group is present do you have a real chance. Effective resistance only occurs when one has nothing to loose or you or your family will die anyway in my opinion.


Until The people can unite in a common goal and strategy (with is unlikely) The government stays as is. It is helping in the fractures i.e. BLM, anti-this, Pro that...
We the DIVIDED people, will remain the conquered.
The founders ONLY succeeded, because that rallied behind a COMMON goal.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I ain't signin' no petition with my name and info on the White House site. Don't want no red sticker on my mailbox!!

Staying low and outa sight....getting ready for the coming conflagration.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> I ain't signin' no petition with my name and info on the White House site. Don't want no red sticker on my mailbox!!
> 
> Staying low and outa sight....getting ready for the coming conflagration.


This too.
But then, as a veteran enrolled in VA, and holding a Florida concealed firearm or weapon license, and just undergoing two FBI background checks in the last month, I'm already on "The List" no doubt. :vs_lol:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This too.
> But then, as a veteran enrolled in VA, and holding a Florida concealed firearm or weapon license, and just undergoing two FBI background checks in the last month, I'm already on "The List" no doubt. :vs_lol:


Ya, I've read your posts. You're obviously a threat to public safety and need to be dealt with :vs_no_no_no: (For those that can't tell this was a joke)

In all seriousness everybody, big brother should already have your information because you should be writing your congressmen and senators both state and federal when these BS laws like SOPA/PIPA, The Patriot Act, and whatever gun ban the left throws out there come out of the woodwork. The only "list" I've managed to get on is the solicit for a campaign donation list.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> I ain't signin' no petition with my name and info on the White House site. Don't want no red sticker on my mailbox!!
> 
> Staying low and outa sight....getting ready for the coming conflagration.


He, he he... You're on this site?
they already have you on radar!


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Meaningless I disagree. It means something to me. The number is close to 125,000 now just a few hours later. So glad there are some decent people left.


194k strong right now.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> Within the 4 corners of my property abortion is illegal, guns are allowed, you can pray openly to the deity of your choice and a capitol offense will receive the death penalty.


That would make an awesome sign at the entrance to the T-Man 1066 ponderosa!

Wish I could like that 3 or 4 times!


----------

